# 3rd leg CAFAC - Colby Waterloo, Feb 9, starts at 1:00 PM until 3:30



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> first round of shoot off 1st against worse


Cath8r 

I will see you in the first round of the shoot off. ( I will be the guy in First place)


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm new to this game.....I'll be the guy in last.:embara:

I don't mind donating my money for a good cause though.:laugh:

:cheers:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Mr Moose you can count me in this year and I won't need a runner to get my arrows Only stay away from Matty he thinks he can out run me for first


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Count me in Gilles.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd like to shoot if there is room for me.
Thanks, Angus


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Count me and Fiona in aswell


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

count me in

Dave


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Will you be shooting crossbow again Sean?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*so far after one day we have*

so far after one day we have

1 - Matt Tyhurst (H.M. Murdock)
2 - Mike Iron (IRONMIKE)
3 - Gilles Poulin (Ontario Moose)
4 - Chris Priester (ARAZ2114)
5 - Andy Craig (#1 Hogger)
6 - Paul Houle(DsrtRat)
7 - Angus Firestarter (Engine10)
8 - Sean (Sean)
9 - Fiona (FIFI)
10- Dave McQuaker (XTRMN8r)
11 - bernie (cheaplaughs)
12 - Rich Roth(ROTH)
13 - Stan S (Stash)
14 - Andrew Fagan (Big F)
15 - Adam Dinga (Big man)
16 - Troy Piercy (Green Horse)
17 - Leehan Burns (Miss Pink) - tentative
18 - Rob Clozza (CATH8R) - yA COMIN?
19 - Craig Vroom (the student) - Ya comin?
20 - Jason Evoy (Zarky) - Ya comin?
21 - Dietmar Trillus (Forghorn) - ifintown
22 - Luke Lombart (Belgum Nurcing maid) - tentative
23 - Crystal Lemp (bigbrowneyes) - 


Gilles


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> Will you be shooting crossbow again Sean?


Did he shoot the cross bow at the archers nook?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

You'll have to wait for the pictures.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> You'll have to wait for the pictures.


I just hope no one got hurt. 

I tryed to shoot next to Sean and his cross bow and was hit with flying parts.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Everyone in the building was injured on the 1st shot and a guy outside after the bolt went through the concrete wall.:embara:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

it wasn't flying parts it was the limb saver I threw at you


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> it wasn't flying parts it was the limb saver I threw at you


Get back on topic

Who elese is comming to colby


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

I would like to attend if you still have room.
I enjoyed the 2nd leg at the Nook.


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

Guess I'm too late..I'll take a spot if one comes available.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

pidge i don't think they are putting a limit on how many people can attend.


----------



## NormD2 (Nov 2, 2007)

What if I've never shoot before is this a good place to start? Thanks! Norm.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*you're welcome!*



NormD2 said:


> What if I've never shoot before is this a good place to start? Thanks! Norm.



Norm you are welcome to come out for sure!

I see you're from Waterloo, why don't you join sue Tues or Wednesday for League night.. you can just come out and shoot , get your bow sighted in..

Gilles


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

NormD2 said:


> What if I've never shoot before is this a good place to start? Thanks! Norm.


You will probably still sit Cath8r and wiz w/a scepter down in the shoot off


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*are those 2 coming?*



H.M. Murdock said:


> You will probably still sit Cath8r and wiz w/a scepter down in the shoot off


HMM , those to kids coming?

I have Catman but not DM

Gilles


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> HMM , those to kids coming?
> 
> I have Catman but not DM
> 
> Gilles


You are right Gilles 

Those two aren't probably man enough to show


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm casually shopping for a target bow. Price is key to making a purchase.
Make is unimportant (I can shoot poorly with any brand) but I would like to find a package outfit, bow, sights, rest, etc. to get started with and see how I do.
Plus, my wife can't find out I bought another bow if I get one.
Perhaps if someone has an out-dated or unused outfit we could talk at KW....Angus


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

Angus...What type of setup are you looking for such as a bow for a finger shooter or release. Movable sight or 5 fixed pins. Long or short stabilizer. I'm sure there are enough people around that have spare parts and bows that they can set you up with. I have a Martin MV2 with a fury X cam right now for sale cheap plus rests and releases and lots of extras....Pidge


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*gonna do my best to be there folks .....*

just hashing out a few final details :wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

come on pinto, you can do it


----------



## scott munro (Sep 10, 2006)

Gilles I would like to shoot as well.Let me know if and when you can fit me in.Thanks .


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*you're in*

if you can fit, you're in!.. anytime between 12:30 and 3:00.. look forward in see you!

G



scott munro said:


> Gilles I would like to shoot as well.Let me know if and when you can fit me in.Thanks .


----------

